

Thailand Floods : World Supply Chains impacted - ghshephard
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/07/business/global/07iht-floods07.html?hp

======
ghshephard
I can't help but think how prophetic several chapters in "The Windup Girl"
(<http://boingboing.net/2010/02/17/the-windup-girl-2010.html>) where when it
came to how climate change might impact Bangkok.

From the article:

"Last week, Thailand’s science and technology minister, Plodprasop Surasawadi,
told a Thai newspaper that he was “one million percent sure” there would be
flooding again next year.

“This is a natural phenomenon that you cannot escape,” he said. “We are living
in a period of climate change.”"

